# For the older people here



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Might be too small of an age group to drink legally. But most should get it I believe. But, I myself found my new favorite drink.

The Bin Laden : 2 shots and a splash of water.

Too soon?





for admins - If need be delete and send me a PM.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Not soon enough. Ten years was plenty of time.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll drink to that....


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

*Grabs Adios*....*Cheers*


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Or better yet, the " Osama Bin Latte " - a fluffy white top with 2 shots


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

how is this related to aquariums and fish?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It's not. I wonder why they call it "the water hole".


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Betta man said:


> It's not. I wonder why they call it "the water hole".


That's personally what I always wondered. Why couldn't it be something else, off topic, the lounge. But, maybe it's a reference to a bar. Dunno.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The Osama bin Later. As many shots as you want (A lot of shots) with a pulverized olive. 

Not that I drink or even support it.:chair: Alcohol is the second most common cause of soccer riots. It's second to soccer!:fun:


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> Alcohol is the second most common cause of soccer riots. It's second to soccer!:fun:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA i loved this one!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the watering hole is where all of the different animals gather to drink and refresh themselves...
also where all of the alchoholics gather...

on this forum it says..................

WATERING HOLE...
TALK ABOUT EVERYTHING "NON FISH"

so that is just what we are doing......

sheeesh....always somebody whining....


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

lohachata said:


> the watering hole is where all of the different animals gather to drink and refresh themselves...
> also where all of the alchoholics gather...
> 
> on this forum it says..................
> ...


Exactly! Come on fellow fish nerds if doing water change best to do it beer/shot in hand


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I always thought that "The Community Tank" would have been a good name for this section, too.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> I always thought that "The Community Tank" would have been a good name for this section, too.


If it was named the Community Tank, all I would be able to think of is that disturbing bit in Monty Python's The Meaning of Life, with the fish in the restaurant that swim back and forth and casually greet each other. And they have the human-ish faces.

Creepy. As. ****.


----------

